# Opinions on the Bitless Bridle?



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I've seen quite a few horses going in the bitless bridle, mainly horses who would pull against the bit, were bit sensitive and fast, and they respond really well to it. My horse is bit sensitive, which is why he either goes in a hackamore or a Mikmar since it has the string. Have you used it? Do you see a difference between the bitless bridle and the hackamore? I'm going to ask my trainer if I can try it and see how it goes, but I'd like to hear what other people think of it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have tried them in the past on some horses, and some went okay, and some didn't like the pressure at all. My mare, for example will go really well in a regular rope halter, but does not like the extra pressure that the bitless gives...

I would say just give it a try and see how he goes in it; however, if you already have a couple of things to use on him, why not just stick with those? If it ain't broke, why fix it, you know?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

He gets a little heavy in the Mikmar and leans on it. I am learning how to ride properly with the hackamore over fences, it such a different feel. I was just wondering if the bitless was a nice in between =)


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

My guy goes fantastic in his bitless. He picked up on it right away and seems to like it. Keep in mind, we're only going walk/trot and nothing too strenuous yet so I have no clue how well it would work if I was working on anything more advanced with him.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried bitless bridles and my horse didnt seem to like them , but my horse likes hackamores way better. So now hes been ridden in a hackamore. It all depends on your horse.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

I started mine in a bitless that is basically a rope halter with reins- but they connect at the sides, making it easier for me to direct rein (I ride english). I had it custom made for us from an Ebay seller-and it cost me 25.00. I have used a Dr Cooks bitless in a lesson with one of my trainer's horses, but I like mine better, and they are much more expensive. My Bonnie has never had a bit in her mouth that I know of, so I have nothing to compare her behavior to- but as long as she goes well in this one- and she does- I will stick to it.


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

The dr cooks is definitely not a "cure all" bitless bridle. I got it for my tb and it just confused him and did not work. i can and do however ride in a rope hackamore just fine with him. I now use it on my icey as his first bridle and has gone ok in it. was a bit of a waste of money. I like the rope halter/hackamoeres better.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

SavvyEventer said:


> The dr cooks is definitely not a "cure all" bitless bridle. I got it for my tb and it just confused him and did not work. i can and do however ride in a rope hackamore just fine with him. I now use it on my icey as his first bridle and has gone ok in it. was a bit of a waste of money. I like the rope halter/hackamoeres better.


i did the same thing and my tb didnt like it now i use hackamores


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the site - I was interested what view people had on bitless bridles as I swear by them. I have worked in Cali teaching and training horses over the past 3 years and the first thing I do with a difficult horse is take the pressure of a bit away. 

There seems to be a bit of confusion in England - a true bitless is a simple rope halter or bridle that puts pressure over the nose ONLY. The poll pressure bridles that I've seen a lot of here are in my opinion quite brutal. If you ride correctly and use your seat well you should't need all this pressure on the head!


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

ponypower said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site - I was interested what view people had on bitless bridles as I swear by them. I have worked in Cali teaching and training horses over the past 3 years and the first thing I do with a difficult horse is take the pressure of a bit away.
> 
> There seems to be a bit of confusion in England - a true bitless is a simple rope halter or bridle that puts pressure over the nose ONLY. The poll pressure bridles that I've seen a lot of here are in my opinion quite brutal. If you ride correctly and use your seat well you should't need all this pressure on the head!


I use rope halters most are parelli or buck brannaman made with two knots on the nose have ridden my bracy tb in them and my icey even on trails and i love them. The other one i have is th dr cook one with pool and side pressure and does not work very well, but i actually took the side parts off since they didn't really fit on my icey's head and so it was just the nose peice that i used.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally do not and will not use a bitless bridle. They are not legal to show in for what I do and I find a well trained horse will work well in any bit. I can put any bit on any of my horses and they will work in all of them the same. It is not about the bit but the training the horse has. If a horse is having problems do not change the bit but how you are training that horse. In the end it should not matter what is in their mouth but in their head.


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

I completely agree that the training of the horse is the most important tool, and although I respect your reasons for not using a bitless, I stand by my statement. My horse will never feel a hard, cold piece of metal in her mouth.


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

I use a myler snaffle when i show but i dont agree with not allowing hackamores. there is a nice show horse in our barn that can't show for the only reason that he can't wear a bit due to medical reasons. So hes just a pleasure horse now but one little rule stops them. and there is nothing that you can't do the same with or without a bit its all in the training.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never used a hackamore but I love so very much the nurtural bitless bridle, with it you have as much control if even more (depending) as with the bit on. Plus my horse responded very well with it on and loves it also. 
Nurtural Horse: The Better Bitless Bridle


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I have one and my horse works very well with one. BUT she also does well with a bit. A bitless bridle is a training tool, and shouldn't be used for horses that are not responsive to the bit or are not trained. The bitless is an extension on the sensetivity of a horse. If you are planning on using one, don't do it because your horse is refusing to take the bit or other bridling vices. It does your horse no good. First fix any problems and if you want to use one, then try it out. Horse and Rider's DEcember article talked about them a little bit along with other bits, hackamores, bosals etc. It may be worth checking out. I believe the article, or exerpts from it are on the website- www.horseandrider.com Hope this is helpful.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

From my understanding, some horses do well in them and others hate them. Some horses don't like the full head hug that they Cook's style gives. I have nothing against bitless and I am all for riding your horse in whatever they work best in but......

What I would be trying to figure out is _why_ he is leaning on the bit. If the root cause of the problem isn't addressed, then it will follow you in whatever you put on his head.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I stick to bits. The only time I could see myself using a bittless bridle, bosal, or hack on a horse is if they had mouth problems--MEDICAL mouth problems, not just refusal to wear a bit.

While I can see how some horses would like it, there's two reasons I don't use them:
1. In shows you need a bit. Plus I think it provides better communication.
2. If a horse were to run off with me, I don't see how pressure on the nose is going to stop him. The mouth seems to be first nature, they feel it before they feel pressure on the nose. JMO


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I stick to bits. The only time I could see myself using a bittless bridle, bosal, or hack on a horse is if they had mouth problems--MEDICAL mouth problems, not just refusal to wear a bit.
> 
> While I can see how some horses would like it, there's two reasons I don't use them:
> 1. In shows you need a bit. Plus I think it provides better communication.
> 2. If a horse were to run off with me, I don't see how pressure on the nose is going to stop him. The mouth seems to be first nature, they feel it before they feel pressure on the nose. JMO



Then i take it you've never heard of the one rein stop. bit or not a horse cant run away sideways. it only runs away with you if you let it. your seat can be marvelous communication that can throw bits out the window. Indians did it bareback and bitless why do we have to rely on one when you can just take the time it take to train them correctly. Bits are a tool of Man not nature MO


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, I have heard of a one-rein stop and I've implemented it before. I personally feel more secure with my stopping power in a bit, even if it's false security.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SavvyEventer said:


> Then i take it you've never heard of the one rein stop. bit or not a horse cant run away sideways. it only runs away with you if you let it. your seat can be marvelous communication that can throw bits out the window. Indians did it bareback and bitless why do we have to rely on one when you can just take the time it take to train them correctly. Bits are a tool of Man not nature MO


Not to be snarky, but yes, a horse_ can_ run sideways and sometimes you _can't_ stop it, only hang on for dear life and make them never want to run away again. A horse will only respond to a person's seat if they have been _taught_ to respond to a person's seat and more than likely, if a horse is running away and ignores bits, then it isn't trained to stop with a seat shift. Indians didn't have to worry about wire fences, cars, cement, or other civilians. If their horse wanted to run, there was no real risk to just letting them run and contrary to popular belief, the way Indians trained wasn't all butterflies and rainbows; it was harsh, sometimes cruel, and always demanding. It was do or die.

Bits, bitless, saddles, and even riding are _all_ tools of man, not nature. If nature had it's way, horses would have never been domesticated and would have continued to be hunted for food.

The best thing a person can do is to learn how to use equipment_ properly_ instead of bleating about how this or that is unnatural and mean.


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

Its impossible for a horse with its head touching its side to run away. period. And if the horse has a tendency to do it then more work on the ground is needed before riding in their time sure whatever was needed to be done was done. but you didnt see them using bits like








or this









Bits can be communication but if you have to use it in a severe manner than the person is obviously lacking in riding skills themselves.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a whole burn full of well trained horses and each one of them are athletic enough to run with their nose to their side. Why do they not do it? B/c they love to stop. They have been trained that stopping it a good thing. Most people forget to train their horses in such a way that the horse wants to stop. Once you get that the horse will hunt the stop.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SavvyEventer said:


> Its impossible for a horse with its head touching its side to run away. period. And if the horse has a tendency to do it then more work on the ground is needed before riding in their time sure whatever was needed to be done was done. but you didnt see them using bits like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These bits are not good to show a bit that would be a good communications with a horse. They do not have what is needed to communicate well with a horse. They are used as quick fixes and do not really work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, you apparently haven't seen the same kinds of horses I have, because yes, I have seen horses run away with their nose to their side. It wasn't fast, but it was still a runaway. While groundwork _can_ prevent a lot of problems, more of it isn't a cure-all.

Those bits you posted are the exact reason why bitless fanatics get on my nerves. Not everyone who uses bits uses those types and not everyone who uses those types uses them improperly.

Using a bitless doesn't guarantee that a person can't hurt or lose control of a horse and using a bit doesn't guarantee that a person will hurt a horse or depends on the bit for control. The world isn't colored in strictly black and white, it is all shades of gray.



> The best thing a person can do is to learn how to use equipment_ properly_ instead of bleating about how this or that is unnatural and mean.


I stand by this.


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

Whatever you people are stuck your ways and therefore only argue for the use what ever you want to get the job done. not because its right or whatever but because your pretty little show horses wouldn't win otherwise because you do not have the sense to tell the difference. There is no proper way for those bits or the many others with pointed nubs on the port or the unnecessary long shanks and leverage. Lets see you put the bits you use in your mouth and feel what its like proper or not. There are many questionable ones i see scattered across Reining horse shops and western catalogs and english ones too. A horse only runs away if there is a predator on its back and if you're that predator i feel sorry for you that you have not created a trusting relationship first with your horse and therefore it fears you and submits but doesnt trust you. And I dont care how in shape you say your horses are it cant run away like that in a circle but its not running away it cant go anywhere in a circle. No amount of bits or no bits will make up for poor training and lack of understanding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: I'm glad that you managed to miss the entire point. You must be very fortunate to have always ridden horses that nobody screwed up before you got them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*not wasting my time typing a retort......*


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

" I'm glad that you managed to miss the entire point. You must be very fortunate to have always ridden horses that nobody screwed up before you got them. "


HAHAH Funny considering my first was a qh mare who ran off with lesson kids, my next was a crazy tb that took off with my extrainer... oh noos i have had nos experience with run aways or crazy horses that wanna run lolol you make me laugh so much! 
Guess that just makes me a better trainer as i have retrained both without resorting to harsh bits or whatever. I can ride them jumping, trails, cross country jumping, whatever in just a rope halter if i please, a snaffle if i chose for showing. I haven't missed any point you all have that cant do anything without relying on a bit to do so. If your horses are so thoroughly trained you should be able to ride them naked and not have a problem. I never said you couldn't use a bit whoop te doo, this thread was about bitless not saying which was better and again neither one makes up for lack of training in both horse and rider. Period. 
"its nuts and bolts to me.. If the rider is nuts the horse bolts" i think i stand by this one.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SavvyEventer said:


> Whatever you people are stuck your ways and therefore only argue for the use what ever you want to get the job done. not because its right or whatever but because your pretty little show horses wouldn't win otherwise because you do not have the sense to tell the difference. There is no proper way for those bits or the many others with pointed nubs on the port or the unnecessary long shanks and leverage. Lets see you put the bits you use in your mouth and feel what its like proper or not. There are many questionable ones i see scattered across Reining horse shops and western catalogs and english ones too. A horse only runs away if there is a predator on its back and if you're that predator i feel sorry for you that you have not created a trusting relationship first with your horse and therefore it fears you and submits but doesnt trust you. And I dont care how in shape you say your horses are it cant run away like that in a circle but its not running away it cant go anywhere in a circle. No amount of bits or no bits will make up for poor training and lack of understanding.



If any of this made a coherent point I would respond but it does not. So there for no reason to respond.

Oh and my purity little show horses have and will win in any bit you put in their mouth and will work with nothing. Bits are not what makes a horse work properly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:roll::lol: I don't recall saying I couldn't ride my horses without a bit. FYI, retraining 2 horses does not a trainer make.

And yes, you did miss my point. You know, the one where I said it didn't matter what you used so long as you know how to use it properly. A bitless in harsh hands is much more dangerous than a spade bit in educated hands.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I will add also that the bits reiners use are not used to MAKE a horse do anything. They are used as a form of communication to the horse.

When YOU can take a horse run him full out and ask for a stop and have then do it with in one stride and then at the of a full run walk quietly to a judge drop bit and then walk out with just your reins around the horses neck then we will talk. I can do this even with my stallions. It is not about the bit. A bit does not make a horse do anything. It is simple a way to communicate what you want to the horse.


----------



## SavvyEventer (Nov 6, 2010)

Im tired of arguing with "know it alls" who hide behind a comp 

I've trained many more than 2 i only own those 2. And I bet i can out train any of the like of you with the lousy attitudes you have about horses. Arguing like that and putting me down because i speak my opinion and the truth on some of the matters just shows you all are just run of the mill "think" you are trainers and if any ones opinion differs from yours they are wrong because oh god knows only you 3 know how to train horses. Get over yourselves! There are many ways to do things and get the same results the choice is up to you and you're conscience. <-quote that!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

A bit is only as harsh as the hands behind it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SavvyEventer said:


> Im tired of arguing with "know it alls" who hide behind a comp
> 
> I've trained many more than 2 i only own those 2. And I bet i can out train any of the like of you with the lousy attitudes you have about horses. Arguing like that and putting me down because i speak my opinion and the truth on some of the matters just shows you all are just run of the mill "think" you are trainers and if any ones opinion differs from yours they are wrong because oh god knows only you 3 know how to train horses. Get over yourselves! There are many ways to do things and get the same results the choice is up to you and you're conscience. <-quote that!


I believe it was you who stated that bits are bad and are only used by people who can not ride. I have no problem with people who ride with out a bit. Look at the reiners who show free style. I drop bit or reins quite often when working a horse. Find it helps me get out of the horses way.

However the fact remains that a bit will not solve the problems with a run away horse nor will taking it off. That comes down to training. Proper training bit or not. 

I see you are in Ohio I invite you to come and join me at any of the shows. We welcome all. There is a level for every one. However you will need a bit.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Strange said:


> A bit is only as harsh as the hands behind it.



I agree with this 110%.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

The Dr. Cook Bitless Bridle is fantastic! I used it for months on my leased draft cross, and a few times on a hot Warmblood mare that I had on trial. They both did really well with it. Jazz, the draft cross, really loved it. We practiced everything in it - dressage, show jumping, trail riding, even cross country schooling. I never ever felt like I had any loss of control by getting rid of the bit. And I can guarantee you that he liked it a lot better, and that he was much more relaxed when ridden in it.




> I would say just give it a try and see how he goes in it; however, if you already have a couple of things to use on him, why not just stick with those? *If it ain't broke, why fix it, you know?*


You should always be willing to experiment, even if the things you're currently doing seem to be working. It can always get better. And sometimes that comes from just a tack change! 

​


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> It is not about the bit. A bit does not make a horse do anything. It is simple a way to communicate what you want to the horse.


It sounds to me like it sure is about the bit!! You don't need a bit to get a horse to do that. You don't need a bridle. There are such better methods of communicating with your horse than abusing their fear of pain responses. 
_When YOU can take a horse run him full out and ask for a stop and have them do it with in one stride_ *bridleless* then we can talk. Drop the ego. You're sure as hell not a perfect rider either. 

​


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/opinions-bitless-bridle-72781/page4/#ixzz17xy2SN8Z​


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Clementine said:


> The Dr. Cook Bitless Bridle is fantastic! I used it for months on my leased draft cross, and a few times on a hot Warmblood mare that I had on trial. They both did really well with it. Jazz, the draft cross, really loved it. We practiced everything in it - dressage, show jumping, trail riding, even cross country schooling. I never ever felt like I had any loss of control by getting rid of the bit. And I can guarantee you that he liked it a lot better, and that he was much more relaxed when ridden in it.
> 
> 
> 
> You should always be willing to experiment, even if the things you're currently doing seem to be working. It can always get better. And sometimes that comes from just a tack change! ​


Well it can go both ways... :wink: And for most inexperienced riders/handlers, it is wise to stick with what they know the horse responds to, not switch things up and possibly confuse the horse and get hurt because of it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

SavvyEventer said:


> Im tired of arguing with "know it alls" who hide behind a comp
> 
> I've trained many more than 2 i only own those 2. And I bet i can out train any of the like of you with the lousy attitudes you have about horses. Arguing like that and putting me down because i speak my opinion and the truth on some of the matters just shows you all are just run of the mill "think" you are trainers and if any ones opinion differs from yours they are wrong because oh god knows only you 3 know how to train horses. Get over yourselves! There are many ways to do things and get the same results the choice is up to you and you're conscience. <-quote that!


Just because it's an opinion, doesn't make it truth...that goes for EVERY opinion on these threads.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

wow, this subject arouses strong feelings all around. I can attest to Savvyeventers training skills-as well as the fact that neither she nor I are anti-bit fanatics. I chose to start my greenie bitless, but both Savvy and I are aware that I will need a bit if I chose to show or move to higher levels. I chose to start her bitless as a way to protect her from myself. I am a re-rider, and my skills are rusty. Starting my Bonnie with no bit allowed us to learn together with less risk of my accidentally hurting her if i get off balance. Since she goes like a dream bitless I am in no hurry to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Clementine said:


> It sounds to me like it sure is about the bit!! You don't need a bit to get a horse to do that. You don't need a bridle. There are such better methods of communicating with your horse than abusing their fear of pain responses. ​
> _When YOU can take a horse run him full out and ask for a stop and have them do it with in one stride_ *bridleless* then we can talk. Drop the ego. You're sure as hell not a perfect rider either.
> 
> ​​


I can do that and I'm pretty sure anyone that shows reining horses can do that. I have not been around or ridden a reining horse that you couldn't ride without a bridle. A comment was made about people that ride with bits should learn to ride and that bits were unnecessary. A lot of successful horsemen use bits and use them correctly without hurting horses and getting the most out of them. I don't like bitless bridles because if you are much of a trainer you can solve any of the problems that are solved with bitless bridles can be solved with good horsemanship and a properly used bit.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My goodness what an argument we have here. 

I ride in a snaffle which he accepts, I imagine this is much the same as having quite hands as yanking on his halter to turn his head. 

If bitless works for you, why not just share your opinions? I can't imagine working my young horse bitless, It is not about loving your horse, a car passing, a yank on his halter, another horse paying attention, a yank, oh a tree another yank. 
I can do this gently and respectfully without yanking his head so that it turns. 

I am not against either method, whatever works is fine. But a bit with soft hands is not inhumane.


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed- with gentle hands any bit can be gentle...I think the problem comes when we *think* we have gentle hands and do not. In my experience, I know that I have things to relearn... and my two kids are just beginning riders...training bonnie bitless first gave us some cushion if they are heavy handed..and for me, she stops and turns for a feather touch. I don`t find I have to yank on her...but she has a really good whoa. She will stop dead from any gait on seat cues or voice cues alone, so at least for now, we don`t need a bit to do what we enjoy...which is mostly just playing around in the fields and arena anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypower (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow heated debate here guys! 
Personally I believe that any equipment or method used properly and with correct understanding is fine. It when we are faced with people who seek 'quick fixes' or improper training methods that problems are created. I may be one of the 'bitless fanatics', but that's only because in my experience that's what's worked for me. I have worked with many wonderful riders - English and Western who have trained in different ways and used all different types of tack, I have taken what I liked from these people and apply it in my own methods today. 

We all do what we believe is the best for our horses, I think we should try and learn from one another, rather than argue.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Clementine said:


> It sounds to me like it sure is about the bit!! You don't need a bit to get a horse to do that. You don't need a bridle. There are such better methods of communicating with your horse than abusing their fear of pain responses.
> 
> *No it is not. It does not matter what bit is in the horses mouth. They work the same no matter what bit is used. Also it is not about pain. I ride with very loose reins. I rearly move my hand but a few inch. When you are talking very subtle cues the bit along with the leg/spur seat all go into getting the finished run.*
> 
> ...


Can I do it bridleless? Yes I can and have. I work all my horses with dropped bits or if they are not quite finished or just working on something dropped reins and I can get them easily to run a full pattern with out using the reins. It is not hard with a well trained horse. Reiners have been doing it for over 30 years.

Also. No I am not a perfect rider. Never claimed to be. However I know enough to know it is not about the bit. It is about the riders hands.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

AlexS, the only reason my guy isn't in a snaffle is he doesn't seem to like any I have put him in. He plays with it a lot and never settles, even with a couple of different trainers. He likes a waterford or a rubber snaffle, but needs a little more for jumping. 
I have tried the bitless and he didn't really like it, thankfully someone at the barn has one and let me borrow it. We may try a rubber mullenmouth hackamore combination bit. Thank you to everyone who has been responding with their opinions on the bitless. He is educated on the flat, and I have a trainer who works with me on my hand position so anything new is done under supervision. Thanks again everyone!


----------

